# Denmark SAS Ligaen 18-21 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
18 Oct 19:30 AGF Aarhus - FC Nordsjalland 2.60 3.30 2.75 +169 AGF Aarhus - FC Nordsjalland 
19 Oct 18:00 FC Midtjylland - Randers FC 1.75 3.60 5.00 +172 FC Midtjylland - Randers FC 
20 Oct 15:00 FC Vestsjaelland - Esbjerg FB 3.30 3.50 2.15 +170 FC Vestsjaelland - Esbjerg FB 
20 Oct 18:00 Brondby IF - Viborg FF 1.65 3.80 5.50 +172 Brondby IF - Viborg FF 
20 Oct 20:00 FC Copenhagen - Aalborg BK 1.80 3.60 4.60 +172 FC Copenhagen - Aalborg BK 
21 Oct 20:00 SonderjyskE - Odense BK 2.60 3.40 2.65 +146


----------

